# Современные песни - ноты для аккордеона (баяна)



## oleg45120 (16 Авг 2021)

Друзья, подготовил ноты для аккордеона и баяна самых современных песен, которые слушает молодежь. Пока есть 10 песен.

1. Если тебе будет грустно - Rauf & Faik & Niletto
2. Комета - Joni
3.. Лилии - Мот & Joni
4. Нокаут - Клава Кока & Руки Вверх
5. Птичка - HammAil & Navai
6. Уляля - Гербер
7. Унесенные ветрами - Rauf & Faik
8. Федерико Феллини - Galibri & Mavik
9. Я в моменте - Джарахов, Markul
10. Ягода малинка - Хабиб

Тональности и форма как в оригиналах.
Цена одной песни - 300 рублей
Для заказа пишите на почту [email protected] или WhatsApp +79265748055


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Авг 2021)

oleg45120 написал(а):


> Цена одной песни - 300 рублей


То есть Вы их написали и продаёте? Ничего я не понял пока.... .


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> То есть Вы их написали и продаёте? Ничего я не понял пока.... .


Именно так


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Авг 2021)

А там вроде какие-то другие фамилии. Эти все фамилии - Ваши?


----------



## oleg45120 (16 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> А там вроде какие-то другие фамилии. Эти все фамилии - Ваши?


Я делал транскрипции для аккордеона


----------



## MAN (16 Авг 2021)

_Лучше нету, уляля,
Того цвету, уляля,
Когда яблоня цветёт,
Уля, уля, уляля! 

Каку вижу, уляля,
Каку слышу, уляля,
Всё во мне заговорит:
Мамасита уляля!

Твоё тело - уляля,
Моё тело - уляля,
Пой и слушай, молодёжь,
Вместо музыки ...!_


----------



## kep (16 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> _Лучше нету, уляля,
> Того цвету, уляля,
> Когда яблоня цветёт,
> Уля, уля, уляля!
> ...


Ноты-то где?


----------



## MAN (16 Авг 2021)

Как где? В самом первом посте автора темы по триста целковых за каждую улялю.


----------



## kep (16 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Как где? В самом первом посте автора темы по триста целковых за каждую улялю.


Нет уж, текст явно вашего творения, так что извольте приложить ноты!


----------



## MAN (17 Авг 2021)

Я ничего не творил, а просто попытался на минуточку представить себе, что бы мог сочинить Михаил Исаковский, глядя на открытку с изображённой на ней женщиной под цветущей яблоней, если бы он был современным автором и дело происходило не в 1946-ом году, а сейчас. Ну а написанная нынешним Матвеем Блантером музыка запечатлена в нотном переложении для аккордеона выше под номером 6, как я уже имел честь вам докладывать. Заплатите 300 тетрадрахм и хоть заулялякайтесь на радость молодёжи и во имя высокого современного песенного искусства.


----------



## kep (17 Авг 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Я ничего не творил, а просто попытался на минуточку представить себе, что бы мог сочинить Михаил Исаковский, глядя на открытку с изображённой на ней женщиной под цветущей яблоней, если бы он был современным автором и дело происходило не в 1946-ом году, а сейчас. Ну а написанная нынешним Матвеем Блантером музыка запечатлена в нотном переложении для аккордеона выше под номером 6, как я уже имел честь вам докладывать. Заплатите 300 тетрадрахм и хоть заулялякайтесь на радость молодёжи и во имя высокого современного песенного искусства.


Ну я так Вас и понял: Рэп-фантазия на тему Исаковского, по-современному ремикс. Авторские не забыли отчислить за публикацию?


----------



## MAN (17 Авг 2021)

kep написал(а):


> Авторские не забыли отчислить за публикацию?


Так ведь это не полный текст, а только маленький ознакомительный кусочек. Олег Добротин за опубликованные фрагменты денег не берёт и я тоже. С чего же мне отчислять-то? Да и неизвестно ещё чьей темы в моей фантазии больше - Исаковского или Гербария этого.


----------



## vev (17 Авг 2021)

Господа!

Не вижу предмета для спора и возмущений. Олег сделал аранжировки и продает результат *своего* труда. Вы вправе купить или пройти мимо. Вопросы ценообразования не являются предметом данной темы, да и форума в целом.


----------



## MAN (17 Авг 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Не вижу предмета для спора и возмущений. Вопросы ценообразования не являются предметом данной темы, да и форума в целом.


А здесь кто-то спорит о вопросах ценообразования?


vev написал(а):


> Вы вправе купить или пройти мимо.


И всё? Наши права исчерпываются лишь двумя этими действиями, третьего не дано? Не густо.


----------



## oleg45120 (17 Авг 2021)

MAN, Ну вы же сами писали в теме, где я сборники афишировал, что репертуар не современный, не актуальный, не молодежный. Теперь я сделал самый что ни на есть современный и молодежный.


----------



## MAN (17 Авг 2021)

Всё верно.


----------

